# Discontinuation of pain/sleep/psych med VA



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*ATTENTION ALL VETERANS WHO WILL BE AFFECTED BY THE DISCONTINUATION OF DISPENSING OF PAIN MEDICATIONS BY VA MANILA OUTPATIENT CLINIC:*
Divine Grace Medical Center in General Trias, Cavite is willing to hire a pain doctor for VA patients affected by VA Manila OPC’s discontinuation of pain/sleep/psych meds. The hospital is planning to initially hire this pain med doctor on a temporary/part time basis depending on the number of VA patients that would be interested. In an attempt to provide Divine Grace Medical Center with the number of VA patients who might be interested, the following question is posed to you:
*"How many Veterans who are affected by the termination of dispensing of pain medications by VA Manila OPC would be willing to travel (at their own expense) to Cavite as a hospital there is considering adding a pain specialist for therapy/medications?”*
At this time, Divine Grace Medical Center is listed as a “direct bill” FMP affiliated Medical Center. If you are interested, please contact Ivy or Alma at: 0919-076-8157 or 0991-473-5119.

I also have other hospitals listed that take direct bill FMP Useful Links For Expats Hospitals that work with VA

List of medications the VA will no longer dispense, Facebook link


----------

